# Greasy ear - how to get rid of



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok so Rex had an "irritated ear" and we had to put some medication in it for 5 days.... his head got absolutely HORRIBLE big grease ball he was. So I just gave him a bath (after his 5 days) and washed his head TWICE and yet after drying him that ear is still a big grease ball.... any ideas on how to get rid of it??! 

Also how do you give just a head bath without getting the rest of him wet? Because this is exactly what he's getting tomorrow... ha!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Try putting baby powder or corn starch on it and that should help absorb the grease.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

rdanielle hit it on the nose, baby powder or corn starch, let it sit for a couple hours (a little will fall off), brush it out and if need be reapply


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Dawn dishwashing liquid.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I was going to say a tiny bit of Dawn dish liquid too. Hey, they use it to get the oil off of the birds and other wildlife after oil spills..it should work on greasy hair on a dog I would think! Let us know how things work out.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

good call on the dawn dishwashing soap! I didn't even think about that - how safe would that be around his eyes? 

Corn starch or baby powder sounds like a mess :/ but I'll try anything at this point! Going to give the dawn a try tmrw that is if I can just give him a head bath HA! And if that doesn't work out then I'll be trying to corn starch/baby powder! Thanks everyone!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't tried Dawn . . .seems like it would burn their eyes . . .but corn starch works like a charm and can be sprinkled on outdoors. Rather than leave it on, I just sprinkle it in, rub it well, then comb right out. This works in a pinch if you can't wash your human hair too. REALLY :biggrin1:


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried the cornstarch it got some of the grease out, but still looked awful. So when I gave him a bath I did the dawn soap and it worked great! Thanks for the tip!


----------

